# Drill press with 4" plus Spindle Travel



## Trakappy (Nov 2, 2014)

I need a bench drill press with a spindle travel of 4 inches or more under $500. All the local stores near me (SE Michigan) don't have anything like that. 

Can anyone suggest one? This is becoming a nightmare!!!!!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Have you tried Harbor Freight?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I think you'll struggle to find a bench top at 4 inches of travel, the steel city bench top is 3 5/8's if I recall.....but I don't know that I've seen anything bench top more of that.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*a bench top drill press won't work*

The spindle travel is very limited on the bench tops:
http://www.craftsman.com/craftsman-...p-00934985000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1

A floor model will get you there:
http://www.craftsman.com/craftsman-17inch-drill-press/p-00934986000P?prdNo=3&blockNo=3&blockType=G3

You may find a used or older model floor model like my 15" Craftsman, that has more travel but my new bench tops, a 10" Craftsman @ 2",and a 12"Delta @ 2 1/4", have limited travel.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

This will get you 3.25 inches...

http://steelcitytoolworks.com/index.php/drill-presses/13-vs-bench-drill-press.html


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Granted I haven't looked at drill presses since the 1980's however I have a Duracraft benchtop drillpress that has 4 1/2" of travel. The only difference between it and a floor model is the pipe it's mounted on.


----------



## Trakappy (Nov 2, 2014)

Hey guys, I don't need links to anything with travel less than four inches, please do not post those. Hank you.

Also I have tried harbor freight, they do not have one and also I would not buy from there anyway.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok...then one does not exist in the U.S. market today from any mainline company.


----------



## igster (Oct 31, 2013)

What about starting the hole with a regular bit or forstner bit, then switch to a spade bit, which has a longer shaft? That will give you the 4 inches + you need.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*find an old Shopsmith*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SHOP-SMITH-...362?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c47d74072

Sometimes people give these away, other times they think they are made of gold and want an arm and a leg.
They have a 4 1/4" quill travel, at least the newer ones, which is all I could find specs on.

OR get an older floor model and saw off the column so it will sit on your bench without bumping out the lights.


----------



## Trakappy (Nov 2, 2014)

they do exist; I have found this one;

http://www.pts-tools.com/cgi/CGP2SR...PAHDID=000000081892339&PARDID=463441312528886

I was just hopping someone with more experience would be able to point me to a few more options.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

You said your budget was 500...thats 560 plus freight.

I don't believe one exists under your budget.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

I had the same considerations when I bought my drill press. Ended up with a used Rockwell floor model that has 6 inches of travel. I love it. Paid $200 for it about 15 years ago. I found that anything less than an industrial grade machine wasn't much over 3 inches.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

How many holes do you have to drill, if this is a one off project you can drill to the max of the travel, stop, raise table with bit in hole and continue, not recommending it but I have seen this done on the fly with a helper.


----------



## Trakappy (Nov 2, 2014)

This project is for building horse jumps. I'm an equestrian and every wood project I have is associated with horses. The most basic jump standard is a 4x4 with some type of base to hold it up (I'm using 2x4s). You have to drill straight holes all the way through the 4x4; and you need to drill several; a hole every three inches the entire length of the 4x4. These are necessary for the pin that holds the metal cup onto it, which is where the pole will set.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I might recommend a floor standing drill press anyhow just for better stability. The weight of a 4x4 hanging off the side is going to be an awful lot for a small table top drill press.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*ever tried drilling a 4" X 4"?*



Trakappy said:


> This project is for building horse jumps. I'm an equestrian and every wood project I have is associated with horses. The most basic jump standard is a 4x4 with some type of base to hold it up (I'm using 2x4s). You have to drill straight holes all the way through the 4x4; and you need to drill several; a hole every three inches the entire length of the 4x4. These are necessary for the pin that holds the metal cup onto it, which is where the pole will set.


You will clog a twist drill in the first inch or so, then you have to retract it drill another 1" and so on. It will also heat up the drill bit. A blast of high pressure air will move out the chips and cool the bit. Got a air compressor?

OK, use a different drill bit. ...which type? Maybe a Forstner, they make them in longer lengths if I recall. Most common ones are too short and won't go all the way through. 

This won't be easy. You WILL need a floor model, not only for the stability, and the travel but for the power.
What size is the pin? Maybe 1/2"? Do you want a slip fit or a drive fit? If the pin is 1/2" your hole should be 9/16" for a slip fit.

more questions..... :yes:


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

woodnthings said:


> You will clog a twist drill in the first inch or so, then you have to retract it drill another 1" and so on. It will also heat up the drill bit. A blast of high pressure air will move out the chips and cool the bit. Got a air compressor?
> 
> OK, use a different drill bit. ...which type? Maybe a Forstner, they make them in longer lengths if I recall. Most common ones are too short and won't go all the way through.
> 
> ...


Forestner bits arent much good at cleaning chips from deep holes. I believer the word youre looking for is auger bit. Also, chalk another vote up for a floor standing press. I doubt youll find a benchtop model with 4 inches of quill travel, given that most bench models barely have 4 inches between the quill and the base. Also, hanging a 4x4 post of anything past about 6 inches would be cumbersome at best, and would kill whatever accuracy youd get from using a drill press in the first place


----------



## Trakappy (Nov 2, 2014)

Real quick I want to thank everyone... you all have been super helpful!

I need a bench model because I still live at home and my parents do not want a floor model in the house. (they are not thrilled about the bench model to begin with). I also want it to be as mobile as possible; I'm a 24 year old female that struggled to lift the first teeny one I bought from Home Depot. I am not saying this is a good idea; I'm sure you all are correct about a floor model being a better option for this application, I just can't do it, that's all.

I am a bit concerned about what was said with it getting clogged. Can someone explain this further and how I can avoid it or what is necessary to work through it? (I do not have an air compressor)

Also, I don't know anything about slip fit vs drive fit, although I don't think I particularly care; the cups which are held in by these pins are moved often and I would assume I'd prefer a looser fit because no one has time to fuss with it. I also don't know the size of the pin off the top of my head, but 1/2 seems about right; here is a link to the ones we typically buy:

http://www.horse.com/item/pro-craft-steel-jump-cups/SLT310376/

And also, here is a photo of (roughly) what I'm trying to make:

http://www.coloradohorsejumps.com/uploads/8/0/9/1/8091142/2527122.jpg?0

And one more FYI, my dad and I have built several of these together in the past and he used a hand drill to drill the holes originally. The first couple were a mess, but after that he was able to figure out how to make it more accurate. However, we both decided that if I want to keep building these, I need a drill press. That said, I know it won't be perfect, but just better than a hand drill.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*OK, now I get it!*

There another method of drill perfectly 90 degree holes.
This is called a mortising machine AND it will have a long travel AND a long lever to apply the force.

Here's what I have in mind AND it 's on sale:
http://www.amazon.com/DELTA-14-651-...07424&sr=8-44&keywords=drill+press+attachment










It has a hold down to secure the work when you raise of the drill. 

You would use a mortising drill OR just a regular twist drill, but without the chisel normally used on the machine.

Inside the cover there is a drill press type chuck and you use a chuck key to tighten the drill. It's a bit longer than the standard key, but it still the same otherwise.

I measured the travel on my Powermatic 701 and it's 4 1/2". I don't know about the Delta I posted. But a 4 X 4 is only 3 5/8" square or 3 1/2" maybe, so that's all the travel you will need, not 4".


Four drills/chisels are INCLUDED! Shipping is FREE!And if you ever decide to get into woodworking, it's a good tool to have.

I think this will work for your operation., AND it's a bench model!


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

an interesting suggestion, it is a 5" stroke. curious how that has such a long stroke while dedicated drill presses do not. I never though of using a mortiser as a drill press, but it kinda makes you wonder why youd ever get a drill press...

I suppose the 1/2hp motor could be a bit limited...


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Lack of speed adjustability....


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Another alternative in your situation may be a drill guide to use with a hand drill:
http://www.rockler.com/portable-drill-guide?sid=AF078


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

Use a cheap press to drill most of the way through, then follow with a long bit in a 1/2" stout handheld drill to finish the holes. The press start will make sure the holes are true. If you have a helper they can finish the holes while you start more on the press.


----------



## Trakappy (Nov 2, 2014)

Alright folks. The only thing I found meeting my requirements was the Palmgren model I posted earlier. It was over my budget but there literally was nothing else. So I drove my little 24 year old female self to DETROIT where this particular store is located. They were so surprised by what I was asking for, and since I was the the first female to ever purchase something that big from them, they gave me a discount!!! Putting it within my budget. 

Trying to figure out how to post a picture of it, but I'm very happy with it and already completed my first project.


----------

